# TimeCapsule & partage musique itunes ?



## gobi (25 Mars 2008)

Salut,
Savez-vous s'il est possible de faire un partage itunes avec de la musique qui serait stocké sur la timecapsule sans passer par un mac ?

(Actuellement j'ai un MiniPC avec itunes sous XP qui se charge de ça...)

Sinon, pensez-vous qu'apple pourrait proposer cette fonctionalité via MAJ de la TC ?


----------



## ipascm (26 Mars 2008)

gobi a dit:


> Salut,
> Savez-vous s'il est possible de faire un partage itunes avec de la musique qui serait stocké sur la timecapsule sans passer par un mac ?
> 
> (Actuellement j'ai un MiniPC avec itunes sous XP qui se charge de ça...)
> ...



bon pour m'interresser à ce genre de problème (apple Tv) j'envisageais d'acheter time capsule, notamment pour itunes...

Mais TC, n'intègre pas de server itunes streaming, donc pas directement faisable, en revanche, il est possible de faire pointer tes musiques sur time capsules et non pas sur une machine en particulier. Cela veut dire que ta machine doit être allumé.

interresse toi plutot du coté des disques dur Synologic, qui eux integrent un serveur de streaming itunes... (ca marche pour la musique mais je ne sais pas pour la vidéo)

Sinon, si le stream itunes est secondaire et que tu souhaites profiter de time machine et d'une borne n alors time capsule est un bon choix

Ipascm


----------



## gobi (26 Mars 2008)

Merci de ta réponse c'est bien ce que je pensais...

Le truc c'est que les synologic sont pas donnés et pas possible de les utiliser avec time machine...:mouais:

Alors je vais plutot prendre un TC et faire la librairie itunes par le reseau.

a+


----------



## ipascm (31 Mars 2008)

pourquoi ne pourrais tu pas les utiliser avec Time Machine??? il n'y a pas de raison je pense à cela, (perso je viens d'avoir une time Capsule, c'est top, mais c'est vraiment dommage de ne pas avoir un streaming itunes)

En revanche, tu peux prendre une airport extreme et connecter ton disque (avec itunes streaming serveur) tout en beneficiant de TM

Tiens moi au courant


----------



## bibix3 (31 Mai 2008)

salut, je voulais savoir si tu avais réussit a mettre ta librairie itunes sur la time capsule? Parce que moi en fait j'ai un pc sous vista et un macbook pro, et j'aimerai partager ma bibliothèque itunes sur les deux, via time capsule. Merci


----------

